# Need Wheels Suggestions!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mine's a Gen 1 but here you go!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Vision Bane wheels.....


----------



## SmokeynJay (Jan 3, 2022)

I have a Gen 1
•ESR from CruzeCulture.com


----------



## johntroyer3 (Jan 12, 2022)

What would happen if i put my shiny 18" Gen 1 ECO rims & tires on my Gen 2 LT where 16 inchers are now? I am aware of the different TPMS freq's...


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Nothing. They should fit right over.


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

SmokeynJay said:


> I have a Gen 1
> •ESR from CruzeCulture.com
> 
> View attachment 295433


Those are cleaaaannn what size are those? 18s?


----------

